# Saving Sessions on iiTimer



## cubernya (Jun 23, 2011)

I got iiTimer last week, but just wanted to save my first session. However, I found a problem 

When you type in the "tag" the keyboard comes up, blocking the save button. There's no way to get the keyboard back down, so it's not possible to save a session. Or am I just missing some way to get the keyboard off the screen?

Thanks in advance
-theZcuber


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have this problem too. I just screenshot the page.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking of that. I'd like to go back and be able to see it in the app though

Then again, emailing it to myself seems like a good idea


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 23, 2011)

I've fixed this (I think) in the dev version on my computer. I really should update the app, but I didn't feel there was enough to update with. Keep a lookout for an update soon, and this should be fixed.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 23, 2011)

Haha thanks... Although I will say that is enough for an update


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2011)

I've never had any problem saving sessions... once you've finished typing, tap back on the screen... or hit return

this is either someone being monumentally stupid or just missing the obvious =)


----------



## Vinny (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah just like George I never had a problem with this.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> I've never had any problem saving sessions... once you've finished typing, tap back on the screen... or hit return
> 
> this is either someone being monumentally stupid or just missing the obvious =)


 
The former then =P


----------



## cubernya (Jun 24, 2011)

...Return does nothing, tapping back on the screen does nothing. Dan said that he is aware of the problem, and already has it fixed on his computer. I'm not sure if he's updated it yet, which is why you're saying it's working


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> ...Return does nothing, tapping back on the screen does nothing. Dan said that he is aware of the problem, and already has it fixed on his computer. I'm not sure if he's updated it yet, which is why you're saying it's working


 
the latter half of that sentence doesn't make sense to me...
as I've said before I've never had any problem with it, since I downloaded it about a year ago
it runs fine on my iPod, iPhone and an iPad 1, I've yet to test it on an iPad 2


----------



## cubernya (Jun 24, 2011)

He says he's fixed it on his computer, but not released the updated version on the app store yet


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2011)

irrelevant of whether he has or not... Ive never had any problems with any version.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 24, 2011)

I've never had this problem, either, and I downloaded it about 5 months ago.

I ask to save session and a box comes up. I click the area to type in, and the keyboard comes up. After finishing typing, I just hit the "Enter" button, in the "Save Session" box. Nothing is blocking the "Enter" button for me.

I don't hit "Return" on the keyboard, and I don't hit the background. I just hit the "Enter" button. I don't know why it's being blocked by the keyboard for you guys, because the keyboard doesn't go up that high for me.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I've never had this problem, either, and I downloaded it about 5 months ago.
> 
> I ask to save session and a box comes up. I click the area to type in, and the keyboard comes up. After finishing typing, I just hit the "Enter" button, in the "Save Session" box. Nothing is blocking the "Enter" button for me.
> 
> I don't hit "Return" on the keyboard, and I don't hit the background. I just hit the "Enter" button. I don't know why it's being blocked by the keyboard for you guys, because the keyboard doesn't go up that high for me.


 
Return and Enter are 2 of the same


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 24, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> Return and Enter are 2 of the same


 
No. "Return" is on the keyboard that pops up.
"Enter" is on the "Save Session" box from the App.

I press the "Enter" button, and not the "Return" button. I tried to make that clear in my posts.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> No. "Return" is on the keyboard that pops up.
> "Enter" is on the "Save Session" box from the App.
> 
> I press the "Enter" button, and not the "Return" button. I tried to make that clear in my posts.


 
read the post to fast, my bad... 
but never the less, i can see both and they work, on ipod, ipad and iphone, i cant see any problems


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 24, 2011)

Actually wait... 

which version is theZcuber using? I think I solved the problem when I added the popup for saving times. Either you haven't updated the app in a while, or you pirated an earlier version. Maybe if you didn't pirate things, bugs would get fixed.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 24, 2011)

LOL I got the latest version, don't know why it's not working...it does have a pop up for the name


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 24, 2011)

Take a screenshot of the problem and post it here.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 24, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> View attachment 1666



That's weird. Mine doesn't pop up so low.

http://oi52.tinypic.com/20iwbi8.jpg


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 24, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> View attachment 1666


 
ok. Sorry for doubting you. I just didn't think anyone had that problem. I'll try and take a look at it. It may be an iPod thing. Which device/OS version are you using?


----------



## cubernya (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm using 1st gen ipod touch (old skool ftw)
Version 3.1.3

By the way : I'm constantly on MSN and Skype (when I'm on the computer), so if you want to do either, then feel free


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have the same issue exactly. Ipod touch 4gen (newest Ios). I also have this problem on ipod touch 2gen (3.xx Jailbroken)


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 25, 2011)

Mine works... dont see why you few have problems, and the majority have a perfectly working and very well built app, all down to dans hard work 

lh5.ggpht.com/-tPd1q7gq7j0/TgUdT-WQrYI/AAAAAAAAAFE/wHuhv1IpxMc/IMAG0111.jpg


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 25, 2011)

I just found a 'solution' for the issue. I don't know why I didn't have the return button dismiss the view, and I'll push this update to the app store tonight. I think it may be something with iPod touches (there's 5 different iOS devices in my house but not one of those <_<).


----------



## cubernya (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah I tried hitting return and hitting elsewhere, nothing happened 

Still no updates though...guess I'll just have to wait haha


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 25, 2011)

Which device do you reckon it wont work on, ive had (or had it working on):
Ipods 1, 2, 3 and my sisters 4 (all with ios update)
Iphones 3gs and 4
Ipad 1 (yet to download it on ipad 2)

Edit: took my first gen out of the box to test it... works fine


----------



## cubernya (Jun 25, 2011)

All I have to say is scroll up if you want to know what it won't work on


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 25, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> All I have to say is scroll up if you want to know what it won't work on


 
1st gen...?
Ive seen it working perfectly on a 1st gen iPod touch
The only device ive not seen it working on is the ipad 2 ... which i can test later if you want me to


----------



## cubernya (Jun 25, 2011)

Well I have the latest version and it's not working


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 25, 2011)

fyi, iOS updates aren't instant. Once you submit an application, Apple still needs to review it before it gets pushed out to the app store. Wait a few days, and the problem /should/ be fixed.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 26, 2011)

Alright. So I'm taking it you submitted it, and now I just have to be patient (my weak point when it comes to cubing/shipping)


----------



## cubernya (Jun 29, 2011)

Dan, I got the update and hitting return dismissed the keyboard and the save button, so it doesn't save 
Regardless, you don't have to fix it since I just ordered a 4g ipod touch (yay) so we'll see if it works on that


----------



## RaresB (Jun 29, 2011)

I really don't see tge problem after you enter tag press enter with keyboard up and it saves.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 29, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Dan, I got the update and hitting return dismissed the keyboard and the save button, so it doesn't save
> Regardless, you don't have to fix it since I just ordered a 4g ipod touch (yay) so we'll see if it works on that


 
I somehow forgot to actually test to see if the fix worked <_< I just ACTUALLY fixed it and will submit another update soon.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 29, 2011)

Haha I figured you just forgot to test it and assumed..."Oh well, it exits the keyboard and the save thing so it must save the session" NOPE

It probably won't even get through and get approved by the time I get my iPod (next week)


----------



## JohnH14 (Jun 25, 2012)

How do you get the timer? Is it on the computer?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2012)

JohnH14 said:


> How do you get the timer? Is it on the computer?



Its for iStuff, on the app store.


----------



## JohnH14 (Jun 25, 2012)

can it be used on windows or only on macbooks?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2012)

JohnH14 said:


> can it be used on windows or only on macbooks?



Its for iStuff, on the app store.


----------

